#  >  > General Forum >  >  > Main Forum >  >  > Social Media >  >  How to improve my fans page likes

## TamillanSivi

Hello, 

How can I improve my fans page likes and how can I post on Facebook to reach more people? I really want to increase Like on my fan page so please share some tricks for it.

----------


## Bhavya

Here are some tips to increase your Facebook Fan page likes.


Post effective and strong content on your page, 
Get connected with other fan pages
Make attractive profile and cover photo for your Facebook page
Share video posts in your Facebook page
Manage your page properly


PS: Hope these tips will be helpful to you.

----------

